# Here's some positive thinking...



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

I KICK ***.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

OW! ****! You f*cking hurt me! You almost f*cking gave me rectal bleeding! You [email protected]#$ you you don't just DO that to people! Holy F&%@.

just kidding. 

that sounds pretty positive!


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

OOH YEAH! I KICK *** BABY!!!!!!

Hmm, no......didn't work. :cig


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

My_Shrink said:


> OOH YEAH! I KICK *** BABY!!!!!!
> 
> Hmm, no......didn't work. :cig


hahaha that made me crack a smile. 
I clicked on your blog and I liked this "Saying goodbye to your problems...and hello to your dreams."....


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

> OW! ****! You f*cking hurt me! You almost f*cking gave me rectal bleeding! You [email protected]#$ you you don't just DO that to people! Holy F&%@.


Ahahahaha :lol


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

did i actuaully write that :doh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

soundsgood said:


> did i actuaully write that :doh


You kick ***. :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Wooh.

(man, that felt good) :troll


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

hahaha you kill me :lol


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

We all kick *** for sure!


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

We all kick *** for sure!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

soundsgood said:


> did i actuaully write that :doh


 :lol :cuddle


----------

